
Nature to join open-access Plan S, publisher says - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01066-5
======
saagarjha
I’m a bit confused by the article: being on nature.com it seems to be talking
about…itself? Is Plan S really open access, or just something that looks like
open access?

~~~
sohkamyung
The article is by the Nature News section. As stated in the article:

> _Nature_ is editorially independent of its publisher, Springer Nature

~~~
saagarjha
Of course, I missed that part…:/

------
rubidium
“ Plan S has extra technical requirements, such as that journals must be
transparent about their OA pricing strategies to be deemed compliant.
Inchcoombe said Springer Nature still needed clarity from Plan S on these
details.”

And here’s the crux of the issue. Publishers can’t give up their cash. So
they’re going to stall and stall and stall. They don’t want this.

Sounds like Plan S folded first. Too bad. Still room left in the war to have
OA be victorious though.

The main this is continuing to win hearts and minds of influential scientists
and funding body leaders. They have the clout to push back against the
publishing industry. Plan S is a great start but needs continued developments.

What we need is for someone influential enough to start a whole new journal
committed to completely OA publishing.

